# Good Bye old friend



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I hate to say good bye because that is forever. I have owned 4 motorola phones and have had a blast rooting, hacking, and modding them since the beginning of the Android inception. With my recent aggravation of the SBF back from motos stupid soak test, I have upgraded to the HTC Rezound. So I will be spending most of my time on that sub forum, but will be following the topics on the X as well because I can not give up helping others and maybe someday the X will be back and be a Wifi only test device for Devs.

Thank you to all that have helped me thru the years and I look forward to following the progress of the Legendary X


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Sad. I'm sticking around on the DX for a few reasons. One, because I'm cheap. Two, it really is a great phone with superb build quality. Three, I like sticking it to the man with every little victory that we've all been able to achieve. I'm really hoping this .621 update fiasco blows over and a method to SBF from that upate is found. I've never been able to SBF to .602 using any method, but I guess it's time to figure it out. Regardless, Moto has lost me as a future customer as well, because of their stupid antics. Stupid.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Well I hate to say good bye because that is forever. I have owned 4 motorola phones and have had a blast rooting, hacking, and modding them since the beginning of the Android inception. With my recent aggravation of the SBF back from motos stupid soak test, I have upgraded to the HTC Rezound. So I will be spending most of my time on that sub forum, but will be following the topics on the X as well because I can not give up helping others and maybe someday the X will be back and be a Wifi only test device for Devs.
> 
> Thank you to all that have helped me thru the years and I look forward to following the progress of the Legendary X


Hy Coltz, what you gonna do with you Brick (I mean DX)?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Got another year with my X. I think if no bootloader unlocking happens, Im gone from motorola too.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just upgraded my x to the rezound last night for three reasons:

4g
better camera (it is really good)
Sick of moto and wasn't impressed with the razr.

I really liked my x, though. thought long and hard about nexus but rezound was best phome for ME. For $99, it was an easy choice. Hope to see some of you on the other side...(though I will still be playing with the x since I am giving it to my son to use instead of an iPod....)


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Hy Coltz, what you gonna do with you Brick (I mean DX)?


It is holding down my papers right now. Lol. I am hanging on to it to see if there is a fix for it and then probably hand it over to my son.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> It is holding down my papers right now. Lol. I am hanging on to it to see if there is a fix for it and then probably hand it over to my son.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


Ya can't lose anything by taking it to a VZW center, I bet thy already have something for it


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

I for one would be interested in your opinions on the rezound. Especially the sense rom functionality. My wife has an Incredible and I actually love that little phone. Such a far cry from the blur business on our X as far as a skinned rom goes. I'm torn between the rezound or nexus. Granted by the time I upgrade there's no telling what will be out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

